# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Recherche logiciel de synthse vocale

## zooffy

Bonjour  tous.

Je suis  la recherche d'un logiciel de synthse vocale pour faire "parler" des personnages dans l'optique d'une production audio (mais pas du chant, donc Vocaloid ce n'est pas ce que je recherche).

J'ai donc besoins d'un logiciel qui va prendre en entre du texte et ressortir une voix modulable avec ventuellement des effets.

Je souhaiterais ce logiciel gratuit, mais je suis preneur de rfrence payante pas trop cher. Un maximum de 150  par exemple.

Je viens vers vous car je viens de passer la matine avec mon ami Google et je suis noy, tout simplement. La moiti des choses que j'ai installes ne dmarre tout simplement pas et le reste fonctionne trs mal ou bloque sur des erreurs que je ne comprend pas, genre "choisir une voix" oui, mais elle est o la voix ?!!!!

Bref, une petite orientation de la part de gens de bonne volont qui auraient utilis ce genre de logiciel me serait bine utile.

Merci  vous.

----------

